# Difference in Pure, Recaro and Prestige



## Luke (Nov 3, 2019)

I’m sure this has been covered, so even if you can just point me to the thread I’d be grateful, I can’t find one.

From 17 plate onwards, the 3 the models to choose from are Pure, Recaro and Prestige. Are the differences the seats only? Or are there other differences?

Cheers


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

This should tell you what you need 








Nissan™ Official UK Website | Discover Our Full Vehicle Range


Nissan UK, experts in tech & performance. From Crossovers to 100% electric vehicles, drive into the future today.




www.nissan.co.uk


----------



## Luke (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks Adrian. I’ve read that before, but seemed a bit vague. Mentions prestige has the seats “and interior” was hoping a owner/enthusiast would be able to tell me exactly what you get for extra spec


----------

